# sr20vet in a b12



## b12boi (Dec 21, 2003)

what you all think about installing a sr20vet in a b12 ??? 
i am getting a sr20vet by next month and i want to start this project . i think it would be the first . everyone telling me that this project is a waste of time because of traction and the Chassis and that the car is too light . if that is the case then i have to buy another car so what car would you all recommend ?? and if it would work with the b12 what i need to do in order for it to work ?? like suspension and tyres ,,,,,,???


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

Do it do it do it do it do it!!!!!


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's a VERY broad question. You can do anything, given enough money....

I'd recommend looking at how difficult an SR20DET swap is in a B12, that's going to be the closest swap...


----------



## b12boi (Dec 21, 2003)

JustinP10 said:


> That's a VERY broad question. You can do anything, given enough money....
> 
> I'd recommend looking at how difficult an SR20DET swap is in a B12, that's going to be the closest swap...




well money is not relly a problem ........my entire paycheck going towards this project ...

sr20det in a b12 has been done allready and no majour probs . people telling me that the sr20vet has too much power for the b12 and i should consider putting the engine in a b14 instead .they tell me shocks and springs are going to be expensive and even with the best traction is going to be a majour problem ....i wondering if to try to prove them wrong .


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Dude, this is the B12 section. Of course you should do the swap. You would be the first. :cheers:


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

b12boi said:


> sr20det in a b12 has been done allready and no majour probs . people telling me that the sr20vet has too much power for the b12 and i should consider putting the engine in a b14 instead .they tell me shocks and springs are going to be expensive and even with the best traction is going to be a majour problem ....i wondering if to try to prove them wrong .


I'm aware it's been done, I've seen one in person, one with LOTS of power. There's nothing in the VET that'll allow you to make a TON more power than the DET. For the same money you'll probably put down a lot more power with the DET than you would in a VET. If the chassis can handle a DET, it can easily handle a VET.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Has everyone forgotten that boost_boy is running a 300+ hp CA18DET in his B12? If that's not enough horsies, let's not forget he's currently building a 600+ hp CA18DET also slated to power a B12. Anyone telling you the VET will be too much for a B12 is just blowing smoke up your wazoo. More likely they really don't know what they're talking about, just making unedjumacated statements.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey don't forget Charles with his b12 SR20DET with 300+,and Nismodriver 400+ b12SR20DET.


not to say the b12 has 200-250 Lbs.less than a b14's GVW. I think justin has a very good point.


----------



## b12boi (Dec 21, 2003)

JustinP10 said:


> I'm aware it's been done, I've seen one in person, one with LOTS of power. There's nothing in the VET that'll allow you to make a TON more power than the DET. For the same money you'll probably put down a lot more power with the DET than you would in a VET. If the chassis can handle a DET, it can easily handle a VET.





hmmmmm ok then ...

what suspension upgrade you all think would be needed ?? 
i was planning on using the kyb shocks and the eibach springs.......and probably the b14 -4 wheel disc brakes?????? .any suggestions ???


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

It's more headache than it's worth. Here's why; 

Who the fuck are you going to get to help you tune it? Nobody knows about these engines. You will be all alone when its time to do wiring harness. You will be the one to have to trouble shoot and find out that you need a USDM distro, and a JDM thermostat, and a US fuel rail and a JDM... get the point? 

Unless the whole point is to be original, why not just make mad power with a proven formula? Done in a way that you can get input and feedback should things not go perfectly (which they wont')


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

I think people say no to the swap because they don't wanna face the fact that a B12 has ass-whooping capability. Nothing against you Bennitto.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

^None taken. I just don't understand all the excitement over VET. Ooh it's got turbo and variable timing on the intake cam. wow. Who gives a flying hoot? 

I think what people are saying to him is that B14 is a lot stiffer chassis. Having owned and caned the ass off of one I can say they are right. Better off the shelf suspension options too. 

However no FWD SR gearbox is going to hold onto a VET engine for long. Make sure to budget an extra $50 to get the case welded, and $3000 for a PAR gearset. 

If I had a good B12 stateside and cash in hand, I would look to wrap it around a bad-ass CA18DET set-up.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just get the det... so much easier to find parts...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Well, he's already getting the VET, and its very original and I see no reason why he shouldn't go through it. Yes it's going to be a royal pain in the ass but it will be worth it. Although I do agree look forward to pulling $ out of the a$$ for the transmission. As for suspension, there is a lot of possibilties that these ppl here dont really konw enough about. Such as coil overs and adjustable shocks and what not. and yeah, 4 wheel discs would end up being a must if you're going to use the engine to its full capacity.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> ^
> If I had a good B12 stateside and cash in hand, I would look to wrap it around a bad-ass CA18DET set-up.


 :cheers: 
agreed


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> :cheers:
> agreed


I'll admit, I favor the CA over the SR


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

Somehow I think the CA18DE is much more suited to what I'd want my sentra to be like. Simpler as far as motor swaps go, and more than enough umph for the car.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

EhSteve said:


> Somehow I think the CA18DE is much more suited to what I'd want my sentra to be like. Simpler as far as motor swaps go, and more than enough umph for the car.



I'm saying this in case someone ever searches later...CA engines are the simplest swaps (from an original E series that is) easy to get necessary parts for and not to complicated and enough people are here to help. don't ask me any questions about a GA whatchamacallit cause i've never even seen one...actually i dont think i've ever personally seen an SR20DE either <--:loser: oh well


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> I'm saying this in case someone ever searches later...CA engines are the simplest swaps (from an original E series that is) easy to get necessary parts for and not to complicated and enough people are here to help. don't ask me any questions about a GA whatchamacallit cause i've never even seen one...actually i dont think i've ever personally seen an SR20DE either <--:loser: oh well



Hey,John wuth a H...



> actually i dont think i've ever personally seen an SR20DE either <-- oh well


Not true.. you have seen mine. 

the reason I choose the SR over the CA is the fact that not to many SR20's in b12 bodys and the parts are every where. the ca is not a easy to find parts kind of engine. Not to say the tuning is $$$too 

It's like saying I want a honda hatch with a B18 GSR engine swap .Over a H22A swap. people desire the hard to do,or get stuff.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

red_devil said:


> Hey,John wuth a H...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, yeah i have seen yours thats right. i must be losing it. And yeah, SR is easier to get some parts for, but for me i find it easier to go with CA. Maybe its just cause i really understand the CA better. And if i had a honda i'd rather get a B20 and put the B18Vtec head on it ( I must have a thing for 2liters with 1.8 heads....)


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

red_devil said:


> the ca is not a easy to find parts kind of engine.


why not, most of the time you just tell the guys at autozone or wherever it's for a '88 pulsar SE.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> why not, most of the time you just tell the guys at autozone or wherever it's for a '88 pulsar SE.


sorry I should of said performance parts suport.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, those are a little harder to find than for say the SR but it's out there. I've been thinking about the 2.0L stroker kit but it's kinda expen$ive.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

There's plenty of aftermarket parts support for CA's. I am very interested in a CA18DET, although in a RWD situation. You have to be more careful though, because it will take time and patience to make one right. There is ample tech. support from internet as well. 

With a SR you have more of a saftey net though, as everyone and their brother has stuff for them these days. Everyone also sells them too. 

VET is one situation where you will be totally out on a limb. What kind of ECU to run for one thing? How to wire it? How you gonna program it for upgrades? Where you gonna find cams? Where you gonna put all your spare trannies?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

BennittoMallito said:


> ^None taken. I just don't understand all the excitement over VET. Ooh it's got turbo and variable timing on the intake cam. wow. Who gives a flying hoot?
> 
> I think what people are saying to him is that B14 is a lot stiffer chassis. Having owned and caned the ass off of one I can say they are right. Better off the shelf suspension options too.
> 
> ...


Ohhh Benny, you and myetball are my heros  > What is the hype about this SR20VET thinga-majiggy? It's still an SR20! The only difference is that it's going to be a bit more difficult to install and few more things that can break. If you're going for originality, you will be original, but broke and broke-down. You will break the tranny if you ever got this thing to work right. And with the amount of money spent, you could have built a CA18 or and SR20DET beast in no time. Too much reading I say! Everybody is reading forums and magazines and jumping on bandwagons, but unfortunately for the variable timing stuff, Honda and Mitsubishi got that area on lock. Soooo "Say No" to nissan Variable Timing.

Dee


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

> What is the hype about this SR20VET thinga-majiggy?


I don't Know? but I wouldn't spend that much money on the n/a hp. Now compaired to a de with mods. The de with mods will be cheaper than the ve with no mods. Plus you will have more Hp Buck for Buck.


----------



## nissanwulf (Aug 15, 2004)

b12boi said:


> what you all think about installing a sr20vet in a b12 ???
> i am getting a sr20vet by next month and i want to start this project . i think it would be the first . everyone telling me that this project is a waste of time because of traction and the Chassis and that the car is too light . if that is the case then i have to buy another car so what car would you all recommend ?? and if it would work with the b12 what i need to do in order for it to work ?? like suspension and tyres ,,,,,,???


i was planning on doing a b12 with an sr20vet and evryone was telling me the same thing but u kno what im gonna do it anyways because of the fact that some one has to do it to show the result and it also is a big question mark.? because those are not sure facts those are just assumptions, i say u wont kno until u try :thumbdwn:


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

hmmmm 185 n/a stock hp vs 227 turbo stock hp... so if u turbo the ve u get insane stock power and if u get a front clip u have all the wires and just have to transport them am i correct? soo all u need is a better tranny and all that junk, i am pretty sure that they made the l8r model se-rs trannys a litle stronger either way like one of the previous guys said u will haev to get it beefed up but why not go all out and put a 6 speed spec v tranny on there if ya can, i mean if u have a whole bunch of cash then go for it


----------

